
What would the Apple Car look like? - shreyakrishnan
http://tariq.co/apple-car
======
autopov
I see you're not familiar with Federal Code Title 49 Subtitle B Chapter V Part
571. In layman's terms that's Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards which
regulate among other vehicle specifications the type, location, and angle of
projection of headlamps, taillights, and especially High Mounted Stop Lights
(the center brake lights on vehicles).

Personally I hope Ive models it after the Jaguar E-Type, making it beautiful
within the bounds of federal restrictions and regulations, of course.

~~~
tariqrauf
Concept cars generally ignore regulations, just a fun thought exercise :)

------
DrScump
I'm guessing that its charger cord would have a huge head at the plug end to
block any adjacent outlets.

And, it would be ungrounded.

~~~
tariqrauf
haha, indeed. The wire would fray in 2 months too.

------
zarify
Why on earth would anyone make a unibody car? Who wants to replace the entire
car body for a ding in the door?

------
Huhty
Looks like a shoe of some sort. Like a clog or croc.

~~~
tariqrauf
haha, coming to think of it...

